# Dodo Juice!



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

hi all,

just a quick one, ive recently been well interested in this dodo juice and im looking to give it ago. just wondering whats the best one to give a go first? mines a silver one! do they smell realllllly good? theres no resellers near bedford so ill buy online but theres quite a few to choose from!

thanks in advance


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

I like to use dodo juice lime prime which smells amazing first, then give it a coat of supernatural wax. Gives a very good shine and some decent protection


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

ok sweet, ill get some lime prime ordered now. is the purple haze wax just for darker coloured cars ?


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

poorboyz black hole, cant go wrong


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, for silver you could try Auto Finesse Tough Coat,
gives an unbelievable shine, if well prepped...


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Charlesuk said:


> hi all,
> 
> just a quick one, ive recently been well interested in this dodo juice and im looking to give it ago. just wondering whats the best one to give a go first? mines a silver one! do they smell realllllly good? theres no resellers near bedford so ill buy online but theres quite a few to choose from!
> 
> thanks in advance


Have a look on cleanyourcar.co.uk, you used to be able to get small panel pots for about £6, which would last for approx 3-4 coats, try the different ones to see what you think. I borrowed my mates hard candy to do the daily (white), it didn't use much and covered OK, i think the soft wax would be easier to spread on than the hard wax, my fingers new about it by the end!


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have blue velvet i think its called, used it once and its the best wax to put on iv used lol and to take of and looks great 

Tom


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Have a look at the Bouncers range on Waxamomo's site.

Dodo Juice distributed Bouncers 22 which is very good, I have a pot myself and is great after doing details and for layering.

'The Bouncer' has since released more waxes which claim to be better than the 22 which IMO was awesome. Have a look at Satsuma Rock (£40) which I think is distributed by Dodo, or his Vanilla Ice wax (£50) both are meant to really pop and give the likes of Swissvax and other high end waxes a run for their money. 8)

Example of the Bouncers 22 on a metallic blue after correction.










And on dark metallic purple Mercedes after enhancement detail.


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

right, ive gone for some lime prime shampoo and some rainforest rub (soft watermelon one). wish it was sunny ;(

thanks for all the replies


----------

